# Lynx point with white mitts?



## Pyrexia (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi, I asked in my intro thread if anyone had any ideas on what breeds Lily my new 4-5 month old foster kitten may be. I didn't get much feedback on the thread so I decided to post a more specific thread. I'm going to call her a Seal Lynx Point DSH, but I'm curious to hear some opinions/guesses on her mix.

She's a very affectionate and rambunctious little thing and it only took her a week to settle in with my resident cat Loki and the 3 other foster kittens.

My theory is that she has some Ragdoll/Siamese in her, and of course DSH as well. I am aware that pointed cats can occur in many breeds and mixes, and she certainly can't be considered a pedigree of any sort without papers, even if she looks like one. I'm just really curious and google searching has given me cats that look similar, but not quite like her, mostly, I haven't found any short haired lynx points with white mitts and a faded mackerel tabby body pattern like hers. 

Here are some pictures, please, tell me what you see in her! Even if only just better describing her colour/pattern for me.






































Thanks!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

She's very pretty  love the pic of her winking. Sorry I can't be of any help about possible breeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

I can tell you EXACTLY what her breed is…

Utterly Adorable!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Her breed is DSH (Domestic Short Hair). Unless you know her parents or have papers, you will not know her breed. In my opinion, her coloring is mostly a cream classic tabby with a bulls-eye pattern. She does have darker tabby marking as well on the tail and head. Except for her beautiful blue eyes, I don't see any indicators of pointed markings on her whatsoever.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't know a whole lot about breeds and coloring, but I can see why she appears pointed with the darker tail and ears. It looks like her feet would also be a darker color if she didn't have the white mittens. Love the tabby pattern as well. That is not mackerel tabby though but actually classic tabby. Mackerel tabby is solid or broken stripes- like a tiger, while classic tabby is the bulls eye pattern. She's a really lovely kitty!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I didn't get a chance to state that she is a VERY pretty kitty before my 5 minute limit was up


----------



## Pyrexia (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I do see now I mistakenly said Mackeral Tabby, sorry!

I've never seen a cat like her, and I'm perfectly fine calling her a DSH, I was just curious as to what might have added to her interesting appearance .

I also think she is very pretty, it's a wonder why she was a stray at all. When I went to pick her up the finder was telling me how she had seen people shooing the kitty and throwing things at it. Door knocking and posters didn't bring forward anyone with interest in her either, she looked as if she hadn't been wandering for long, yet no one in the area seemed to know or want her.

She's safe with me now, and I'm happy to keep her too, since she gets along so well with my other foster kittens and resident cat Loki.

Thanks again for your feedback :3


----------



## Permata (Apr 11, 2012)

She is beautiful. I really love her color and pattern.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

She is a foster kitten?! Wow! A stray?! I can't believe no one would want such a pretty kitty!


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I think she looks like a lynx point but I dont really know.... Shes VERY VERY unique and pretty though!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Her color and pattern are unique for sure. Body is cream clasic tabby, but she does have the darker "lynx" points on head, ears, and tail. Can't say I've ever seen her coloration before...very unusual. She's absolutely gorgeous. You should put her in a HHP (Household Pet) class at a local cat show.....you would have fun with the judges about her color. If she has an outgoing personality, likes to be handled, she should do very well. She looks in very good condition. These are all things that the judges look for in HHP, but her coloring would make her stand out.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Couldn't her body darken with age? She is very beautiful.


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2012)

My goodness! She is a lovely, unique little girl.
Her color patterns are a little confusing to me,
though. The basic cream-colored swirlies on 
her sides are the classic tabby markings, which 
I think are absolutely beautiful. She has the 
typical tabby "M" markings on her forehead, too
as well as the barring on her forelegs. But then 
she throws in that dark brown seal-point tail and 
the dainty little white feet. She must have some 
really interesting genetics going on there. :???:

I think I'd call her a cream classic tabby for the
most part and just gloss over the really dark tail,
but that's just my opinion. What I am certain of
is that she is just gorgeous! :luv


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

No idea what breeds she could have in her, but she is absolutely gorgeous. I've never seen a cat with colouring quite like hers. What a beautiful little kitty!


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Very very cute!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

What a lovely girl! She_ is_ very uniquely coloured. I'm currently catsitting for a neighbour who has a cat with a similar look to him (lynx point with ghost mackerel tabby stripes on his back and sides.) I'll check if he's got any white on his paws when I go over tonight. In Simon's case, I'm sure he's a cross between a DSH and either a Siamese or one of the breeds that was developed from them, like an Oriental. The lynx points are a dead give away, as are his slightly crossed blue eyes (which, are apparently due to the fact that the gene for pointed coat colouration is a variation of the allele responsible for albinism.)


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I checked Simon when I went over to feed my neighbour's cats this evening, and yes, Simon does have white socks on his front feet and white boots on the back.


----------

